# University?



## ibs91 (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi allFinished sixth form in may and now applied to go to uni in september. Really nervous about ibs and how it will affect me while i'm there. Just wondering has anyone on here been while having ibs? And also is it worth telling someone at the uni about it?Cheers if anyone can help me.


----------



## scoresagain (May 1, 2009)

hi!i'm at uni now, and i have ibs, along with a phobia of using public toilets!BUT!uni is a COMPLETELY different experience to school and sixth form!i find that i am far more relaxed during uni so i aint worried about ibs, also uni tends to be ALOT bigger and quieter, so going isnt really a problem in a quiet toilet!personally i didnt tell anyone at the uni as basically (in my experience anyway) its up to you to go to lectures, its YOUR problem whether you go or not, its not like school, this isnt compulsory, if you cant go, you just dont go, nobody will punish you or chase you up, unless of course you miss something you had to be there for! ie practical or field trip!. make sure you have a good friend so you can borrow their lecture notes!and one final pearl of wisdom!uni is awesome! enjoy it as much you can! and dont be worrying about what your bowels are doing!


----------

